# Mayor's plan on guns appears to miss mark



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Little impact seen for taking licenses

By Michael Naughton and Hailey Heinz, Globe Correspondents | April 23, 2007

With gun violence in Boston up sharply in recent years, one of Mayor Thomas M. Menino's top legislative priorities this year would strip convicted gun offenders of their right to drive for up to five years.

Menino, however, wants to take away something that very few gun offenders have, according to a Globe analysis of more than 100 gun convictions last year and state Registry of Motor Vehicles records of those offenders.
Of the 119 gun offenders convicted in Suffolk County last year whose records were reviewed, 79 have already had their driver's licenses revoked or suspended for other reasons, for offenses from selling drugs near schools to repeatedly failing to appear in court on traffic violations.
Many of those 79 have a long history of motor vehicle infractions. And 18 others are not licensed in Massachusetts for other reasons. Just 22 of the 119 have active licenses, according to the analysis.
To criminologists and others who assert Menino's proposal is political and not pragmatic, such numbers are further evidence that passage of the mayor's legislation would have little or no impact on the city's efforts to curb gun violence.

Full Story: http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2007/04/23/mayors_plan_on_guns_appears_to_miss_mark/


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Wow, only 119 gun convictions last year out of approximately 1,200 guns taken off the streets in 2006 and 2005. Some of those guns have people tied to them while others were found after the crime was committed. *

*It's an abysmally low rate of convictions if you look at the amount of murders committed with firearms the last 2 years in Boston. *

*And now we need ANOTHER law to strip convicted F/A felons from not being able to drive for 5 years! I bet they start the revocation of their license once they begin to start doing the mandatory 1 year for a firearm conviction which will only make it a 4 year revocation. *

*The only true way to stop these people from driving is to actually keep them locked up and away from the law abiding public for those 5 years. Either that or cut off their feet so they can't use the gas & brake pedals. Just another useless, feel-good legislation proposal which will go nowhere. *


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I love how it was Mumble's plan to begin with then suddenly morphed into a BPD plan...do I smell spin control? That guy is a complete doof..you really think a murderer or hardcore criminal gives a sh*t whether or not his license is valid? I don't see these guys waiting down at the DMV with their checkbook in hand. Another winner from the guy who can't speak!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

old tommy boy can't get a clue

if these criminals don't care about a gun license , why would they care about a driver's license ?

the're criminals mr mayor , they break the law , that's what they do


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

I swear to the gods that my father was right, "the only thing worse than a politician is a child molester."

Someone should show the figures quoted here in these posts to these idiots, and then ask them to back up there statements.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

BB-59 said:


> I swear to the gods that my father was right, "the only thing worse than a politician is a child molester."


BB, I think your dad got that saying backwards!


----------

